# I love the letter "Q"



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

Way to go Monster Boy!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

"Q" for Quite the All-Around Dog! Congrats Tito!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Yay Tito !! You rule


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

Congrats! i'd love a Tito pup someday. He is amazing!


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

The MONSTER continues to impress!


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

YAAAHOOOOOOOOOO!!!!! Looks like he is going to be racking up those Exc B QQs in no time!!! So excited for you and all of Team Tito!!!


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Congrats Tito and Mom!!!


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

Way to go Tito!!!


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Woo Hoo Tito Monster !!! And Mommy !!!


----------



## hawtee (Nov 1, 2006)

Way to go da monster and mom, you should be so proud. I hope he got extra cookies lol..


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Wow way to go Tito! He's just breezing by those titles!


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Huge congrats to the Monster... could we be looking at our next MACH dog???


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

nah, I want to get the "A-C" out of there...
hoping for a MH dog, LOL!




Titan1 said:


> Huge congrats to the Monster... could we be looking at our next MACH dog???


----------

